

Hello productivity - evancaine

contents of /etc/hosts, ready to :w right after I submit this:<p>127.0.0.1 news.ycombinator.com
127.0.0.1 reddit.com
127.0.0.1 www.reddit.com
127.0.0.1 techmeme.com
127.0.0.1 www.techmeme.com
127.0.0.1 slashdot.org
127.0.0.1 www.slashdot.org
127.0.0.1 theregister.co.uk
127.0.0.1 www.theregister.co.uk
127.0.0.1 news.bbc.co.uk<p>of course, undoing it is trivial as well, but seeing 'unable to connect' will hopefully take me off auto-pilot and remind me there are better ways to spend my time. See you around YC
======
dpritchett
I have found pomodoros [1] to be more helpful than hiding hosts. It's easy for
me to focus on putting 25 minutes into a task. It's not easy for me to just
stop using my browser for anything other than dev/test work.

[1] <http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/>

------
pgr
For when you get back from your self imposed exile: In future, try using
66.135.33.106 (from: <http://www.marco.org/244246945>)

More user friendly.

